# looking for a partners, california



## poetics5 (Jul 8, 2006)

i'm looking for sparring partners anywhere in the san diego, or camp pendleton  area. i drive an hour and a half to train once twice a week so a half hour / hour drive isn't an issue just trying to find sparring partners.

my personal goal is to spar at least three times a week, i'm not worryed about skill level. if your at a higher level than me it just means i'll get better faster, if i'm higher that just means i can learn more with foundation. 

a little about me - i'm a marine at camp pendleton. i came in 4th place at my first competion [single stick div, and the double stick div.] after about a month and a half in my current style. i had studyed for two months from nov -  mid dec at a school, but didn't really learn that much as far as kali. i started training again in mrach or april and did my first tournament in june. my next tournament is in sept. but i want to spar for myself. i'm in decent shape and i also train off and on in muay thai.


----------



## ryangruhn (Jul 8, 2006)

Check out the instructors list at Dog Brothers ww.DogBrothers.com

Gruhn


----------



## PTKstockton (Jul 10, 2006)

Check out www.pt-go.com or www.sandiegopitbulls.com and talk to Russ. Tell him Manong Chris sent you. I'll warn you beforehand, Devil-Dog... Be prepared. We don't go easy!

S/F


----------

